# Update: Operation Viva La Hopscotch!!!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 16, 2013)

The offers for transport are starting to come in and it looks like Hopscotch will be headed to Larry and Nancy very soon. We have gotten offers from Californian rescuers to drive him down and now Vegas rescuers are offering to drive up and get him. Thank you to everyone who posted about Hopscotch and his transport needs and of course Larry and Nancy for opening there doors to him. Can't wait to see pics! Hurray for Hopscotch!!!! :nod


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2013)

YAY! That's just wonderful!!


----------



## Kittiebot (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay! Happy day!arty:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay!!! That is so awesome!!! :happyrabbit:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay! Wonderful news! arty0002:


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay! Good to see the bunny community pulling together!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 16, 2013)

Hopscotch is going to Vegas this weekend!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes!!!!!!! Thank yo Larry & Nancy for providing Hopscotch an awesome forever home!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 16, 2013)

I am so excited about this I am almost in tears. Now Hopscotch will have a happy life in a forever home and will never be dumped in a shelter,mistreated by a child or threatened with being put to sleep because he is "bad".... So very happy for Hopscotch!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree!!! This is why I love RO!  its such an awesome place!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2013)

And we needed more contributors to our factory anyway! Saturday can't come quick enough!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2013)

In about an hour!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

:woohoo


----------



## Deliciosa (Jul 20, 2013)

Yay Hopscotch! Thanks for giving him a forever home.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

Yay!!! That is so awesome that you have him now!!! :woohoo


----------

